# photosbywes.com, and fourm



## wesd (Jul 16, 2010)

What do you guys think anout this site. I have created photosbywes.com about a year ago and been shaping it up slowley.  As well as a couple weeks ago I finaly figured oout how to create a mysql dtabase, to start the forum.  I am useing Simple Machines Forum, because it is free to use and has plenty of upgrades and packages.  I originally wanted to use VBulitan like the photo forum, but didn't want to pay a monthly charge for starting out.  Maby in the near future.
my home url is 
http://www.photosbywes.com
and my forum is at 
http://www.photosbywes.com/smf


----------

